# Fuse distance from battery?



## nelsondog (May 10, 2006)

So how important is it really, to be 18" from battery to fuse? I'm having a hell of a time finding a suitable site for a fuse even at 3'! How far can I go before an in-line goes into + the line?


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

18" rule is no more than a guideline.

It is called as close as possible. I have a hard time believing you have no room within 36" on the battery...


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't forget that the fuse is there to protect the wire in case of a short or ground, not your 12V audio system. Fuse accordingly.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I got one close in a civic so you can do it  Look at your options on mounting size and you can make something work.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

keep in mind you can make a low profile fuse holder with ring terminals, bolts, and electrical tape. i sure as hell don't recomend it but if it's truly that tight it could work. maybe go with one of those maxipad fuse holders. those aren't all that safe either though.


----------



## nelsondog (May 10, 2006)

Ok, I got it. By the time I snaked the cable around and got to a big enough opening to be able to get at the fuse easily, 40" of cable was used. A straight line is right around 20".
Now what sort of grommet should I use to pass through the firewall? I have one meant for liquid-tight industrial use but it's pretty big. It's 1 1/2" in diameter by 1 3/4" long, has 4 pieces: lock washer, main body, a thick rubber compression seal and a compression nut. If I were able to get it to fit, it would never leak. 
Any other ideas?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

stinger has some good ones:

http://www.cardomain.com/item/STIPG34


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

nelsondog said:


> Ok, I got it. By the time I snaked the cable around and got to a big enough opening to be able to get at the fuse easily, 40" of cable was used. A straight line is right around 20".
> Now what sort of grommet should I use to pass through the firewall? I have one meant for liquid-tight industrial use but it's pretty big. It's 1 1/2" in diameter by 1 3/4" long, has 4 pieces: lock washer, main body, a thick rubber compression seal and a compression nut. If I were able to get it to fit, it would never leak.
> Any other ideas?


 
dont drill through the firewall. Follow the stock fuse box wire.


----------

